# Heat Stroke?



## chet (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi,
My sister called me today and told me she was transported to ED and spent the night. She had just returned from a grueling visit to Alaska which involved many trains, planes and automobiles and very little sleep. She then rested one day from said excursion and was scheduled to perform at an outdoor concert. The heat index was high 90's and she stated she saw flashing lights. Friends sat her down in the shade, applied ice to armpits and back of neck and offered fluids. Ambulance was called, they transported and ALS intercepted and began IV. She also stated she was unable to speak, although knew what she wanted to communicate yet when she attempted to speak only word salad came out. She was vomiting as well. ED said she had low potassium levels and was dehydrated. A similar incident occurred about 15 years ago while she was vacationing. At that time incident was attributed to migraine headaches. Was this heat stroke? I am concerned it could be an underlying neurological condition. I am an EMT-B student and know very little. Unfortunately I haven't any vitals and she couldn't remember much else than what I have described. Thank you all for reading and to those who may reply. I wonder if this was a routine summer call or something to be concerned about.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 7, 2013)

We don't offer or allow medical advice on the forum. Closed.


----------

